# Our equivalent to....



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

a   ......  WE'VE DONE IT... we are soooo so happy.  We were really nervous before we went in, but not only did they start us early, but when we got in there, they said they had very few questions.  Asked us a couple, one about my cooking (as I said I wasn't the best cook)... pmsl... had to stop myself from laughing at that one.  The other one was about age.. which we said completely honestly that we really would love to adopt as young as possible, but understood all the reality and availability etc.

We passed round something my cousin arranged for us.. she had printed off an A3 sheet for my family to sign and comment on... and they really loved this.  They said they could tell we had lots of support but that was the icing on the cake.

Anyway, we left the room and within 5 mins, the chair lady came out and told us it was unanimous and that we'd make excellent adoptive parents.  She said that they had all respected our honesty and that we were being recommended to be linked to as young a child as possible.  That was me in tears... I couldn't believe what I was hearing, and wasn't expecting that at all.

We talked to our SW for ages after (bought her a pressie and she was embarrassed about that) and now obviously we have to wait for the official confirmation.

We are so relieved and over the moon.  My Mum bought us some champage with a ribbon and dummy round it, and that started me off again.  Have spent the day in fear / tears / grinning like a mad woman - you name it, we've gone through it. 

Thanks for all your messages on the other thread... that's us now waiting for our little one(s).

Love and luck to all on their journey.
Cxx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Such wonderful news...feeling all smilely and weepy myself just reading this!!!!
Big CONGRATULATIONS! and hoping you won't wait too long for your


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Congratulations, that's great news.  It all sounds like it went really, really well.

Enjoy your celebrations.

Cindy


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Fantastic C I am really so pleased for you both lets hope your wait isn't too long 
Love JD x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Great news Barbarella and quite right our version of a BFP.

Hope you don't have too long to wait for a match

Love
Karen x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Wonderful news, reading your account of the day had me grinning from ear to ear  

Hope you soon get matched.
Jo
x


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Hope you had a fantastic celebration last night Barbarella.  Congratulations.


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Many Congratulations C to you & your DH.

Hope the celebrations went well & heres hoping you have not to long of a Wait.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Fab news Barbarella!!!
sounded like such a great day 

kj x


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

congratulatiosn barbarella!!

you have me in tear too......really reminded me of what I was like on the day....and still am every now and then when we reach a new milestone!

hope you had a great night and the head is not too sore this morning,

XXRuth.


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

C,

So thrilled for you and in tears reading your lovely post!

Let's hope you don't have to wait too long.

Love

Laine xx


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Its such a fab feeling...and hopefully you wont have to wait that long!!

Hope you had a great night celebrating too!

Natsxxx


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

C,

That's absolutely fantastic, amazing, brilliant, wonderful..... and everything else!!!

 

So pleased for you hun - enjoy every minute babe, I'm sure you will and you deserve it.

Love Lou xxxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Congratulations
on being approved
C and DH! 
    
I am so, so thrilled for you!! !

Marie xx ​


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS

BARBARELLA AND DH

HOPE YOU HAVE A SHORT WAIT TO BE MATCHED.

      

LOL KELI AND DH


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

That is just the best news.

i am so happy for you and hope your wait to become a mummy is not too long.xx

Pooh bears mummy.xx


----------



## kizzie (Jun 2, 2005)

Congratulations - Thas brilliant news.

Hope you have your little one with you very very soon.

Kizziexx


----------



## rianna (May 17, 2005)

Congratulations Barbarella.  That is such lovely news.  

Love Rianna.


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

oh im soo pleased for you!!!!!!! im at work reading this with a few tears coming down my faces - lets hope your wait is not long and you get matched really soon.....xxxxxxxx

you have been so supporitve to me and everyone and this is nothing short of what you deserve. xxx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW      Thank you so much everyone for your kind words... you are lovely.  

I cannot wait to give you the next bit of good news... hope it's not too long a wait... although I'm not holding my breath, because I know babies are very few and far between.  

We're holding off on the champers until Sunday evening.. as dh had to get up at 5am today and is working all weekend.  We're both off Monday, so will expect a hangover....   

Alex... thank you hon...  

Marie... awww, thank you for popping on.. and I love the storks and babies.. lol...!

Love and luck to all... Cxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

fab  news  

 have a good weekend celebration 

xx


----------



## Lauren (Jul 2, 2004)

Fantastic news!  I've just read your post and got all choked up and smiling at the same time!

Hope you are still celebrating - you deserve it!

Hears hoping your wait now is very, very short.

Lots of love
Lauren xxx


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Reading this post has made the otherwise wet and miserable day outiside seem so far away!!

Congratulations!!

T x


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

aw congratulations barbarella on your bfp- I'm feeling pretty emotional as it is so you have set me off again- am thrilled for you and your family sound really supportive.

enjoy the glow of being an expectant Mum (and you can drink all the champagne you like!!!!- unlike other people who get bfps and have to drink orange juice) as my dad put it- for someone so close to being a mum I'm doing so well- not a stretchmark in sight!


----------



## Lauren (Jul 2, 2004)

Yeah absolutely - couldn't agree with you more Boomer! This whole adoption thing has some definate huge advantages.  How fab to be an expectant mum and still be able to consume as much alcohol as you wish, have no unsightly stretch marks, no saggy boobs or any other body parts heading south!, no out of control irrational hormones and I'm sure if I really thought about it the list could go on and on!  In general we are all going to be very yummy mummys!

Lauren xxx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks everso ladies... I really appreciate your good wishes...!!

Your post made me laugh Boomer - I completely agree with you and Lauren.  DH said to me on the way home (could have taken exception to this but knew what he meant..lol).. "at least you won't get really fat and have loads of stretchmarks... pregnancy really takes its toll on you when you are older...".  PMSL !!  That really made me laugh. 

Another thing I think about as well... apart from it being really special (cos let's face it, anyone can have their own kids.. not just anyone can adopt!!)... at least as a couple you go through it equally... you are both there every step of the way, and I think it helps the guys feel as special and as involved as the women.. whereas with pregnancy it is ALL about the women, and the guys feel left out.  I reckon this has to be a great start to life with children... when both of you have been through the exact same feelings/emotions etc.

I know we would all wish for our own birth children.... but it's great that there are some very real positives for us to cling to.  

Thanks again for all your kind wishes...

Love Cxx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

*Congratulations Barbarella and DH*

Well done you! Hope you don't have too long a wait before your arrival!

Love and best wishes
Ever xx


----------



## silver owl (Apr 25, 2006)

Congratulatuions to you Barbarella and DH,

Hubby and I are currently going through the home study for adoption.  I found your last comments very profound and encouraging to thoes of us still being assessed.

Hope and pray that your wait is a short one.


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks Ever... how do you do that... thingy with the words coming in from the right.. that's great !!!  LOL.

Silver - lovely of you to say that.  I have gained a lot of comfort from those who have gone through this before me.. and it's great that I can do the same.  I never thought I'd be here TBH... !!  Thanks for letting me know. 

Love Cxx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

B

LOL!! When you're in "reply to post" - you'll see icons at top starting with "B" for bold lettering.... you know where I mean? Well a bit further on, there's "M" and when you put your mouse on it, it's says marquee. That's the key I use to make moving words!

Although I wish I knew how to do some of other fab things - like big bubble lettering. 

Bye for now

Get your feet up as much as possible now, and certainly make most of your Sunday mornings.... once you get that match, you'll never get another lie-in!!

xxxx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

LOL thanks Ever.. tried it on Boomer's thread but it didn't work.. will have to have a practice...LOL.

Hello


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Ooooooh it worked... thanks!!


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

no it worked great on my thread I love the little banner- thanks mate!!
xx


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Congratulations Barbarella - I've only just read your news - it made me smile and cry at the same time!

Ange x


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks Ange.... 

C xx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Barberella,

i dont know how but i stumbled across your post. just had to reply. what fantastic news you also had me happy   . well done. 

hope you get your little ones soon. 

Lucy


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Many thanks Lucy... 

Cxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Barbarella

I havent logged on for a few days and what a fantastic post for me to come back to  

Soooo Pleased for you, your post is filled with such emotion it's lovely  

                

Kim xxxx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Thank you so much Kimmy    
Love C xx


----------



## Emcon (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, Barbarella, only just read your news, passing panel is the best feeling ever. Well Done.

Em


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations Barbarella & DH


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

~~Thanks everso Em and Bunbun~~


----------

